# Complicated...firewall, proxy, seagate...



## MyeyesHurt (Apr 19, 2000)

I posted this in another area, but hopefully someone here might have an idea...we have a webserver at this other company; it's got Netscape Proxy v3.53 on a solaris 2.6; it's running Seagate Crystal Reports 7 on it; and they've got some sort of firewall(sorry no more info, this was just dropped in my lap).
Now the situation is thus...
People accessing Seagate within the firewall have no problem with their sessions gathering reports. Outside of the firewall, people can get to the application alright, so they aren't being stopped, yet when they submit a request to get a report, they get an error message.
We used "snoop" and found that the server is receiving the request and trying to respond to the client, yet the user receives an error message stating that the session has expired. 
Apparently, somewhere there is a mixup and something isn't recognizing the data being sent as part of the same session, if that makes any sense.
So here we are, not sure if it's something with the firewall or the proxy. Or even the application itself, as I said, it works fine within the firewall, but not from outside.
If anyone here has had any experience with situations similar to this, trust me, ANY input would be praised.
Stinkin' headache.


----------

